# rhino lining or powder coating, whats best for the frame?



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry if this is a repeat topic doin this from cell phone and its sort of painfull. can anyone advise on getting the frame sandblasted and the powder coated or rhino lined? pros and cons is possible and if available personal experience. thansk for reading. this is for a 66 GTO that was sitting in a sand pit in San Antonio so rust is there but not too deep. thanks again folks.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

DO NOT use rhino liner that stuff is way to thick, you will need to grind it off anywhere you have to bolt something to the frame- powder coating is great- but if you are doing the rear end -disassemble completely. I will again recommend my favorite product POR-15- $100 per gallon( which will do the whole frm, rear end ,complete under body, and most small frame parts) this was applied with a brush


----------



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

That looks amazing for as brush job. I will definitely do some research. Thanks a million.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

upinsmoke said:


> That looks amazing for as brush job. I will definitely do some research. Thanks a million.



If you do decide to go with POR 15 make sure that you do it in a very well ventillated area and you you wear a respirator. That stuff is a great product but its very dangerous. Very potent it will knock you on your rear if you breathe it to much.


----------



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Dennis, I will do just that. I have a toxic chemical respirator that I used for Fiberglassing but i will check to ensure that the filters are adequate. Sounds like POR 15 is the best way to go then. From what I have read it is an amazing product. Thanks again for the recommendation and advice.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

3m organic vapor cartriges are fine


----------



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

Where did you buy your POR 15 from Crustysack? I found the POR product page and read about it but it is up to 144$ for a gallon now. Just wondering if its cheaper elsewhere. Also how did you go about preping your frame for the application? In the POR 15 Instructions it says painting directly over rust is fine b/c the paint likes the rough rusty surface. Did you do anything to prep your frame? Mine is on the rustier side so I dont know "how much" rust is ok. Has some stuff I thought for sure had to be sanded off or blasted off. What do you recommend? Sorry for the bombarding of questions, this is my first project car and I really want to do things right. I plan to make this a frequently driven car. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought the por-15 on ebay- if your only doing the frame and rear end 2 qts is PLENTY-i used 1 gal and 1 qt to do the frame, rear end,gas tank, around the window channels, bumper brackets,the whole underside of the car,the inside of the roof, the new trunk pan, and the whole firewall and some other small parts. As far as prep- I had the frame and rear end sand blasted by a pro, I sand blasted the smaller parts, and on the bottom I used a grinder to remove old paint,rust ,grease etc. I am also making this car a driver so I coated everything I could


----------



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Crustysack, I was thinking of doing that as well. I may use about a gallon and 1 or 2 qts. I wanted to do the entire interior. My car is in pretty bad shape. I mean bad. Floors have big holes and not too sure what the bottom is gonna look like when I take it off the frame. Kind of worried about the whole thing but I will definitely use the POR 15. Are you using a restoration guide at all or do you just know how everything fits etc... Since this is my very first restoration endeavor I am not really sure where to go after the frame is all done. Mine apears to have been pulled at one point b/c there are gouges on the frame. about 1.5 inch long. Looks straight though but I guess I'll see what monsters lay there when I take body off frame.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i am not an expert by any means- i have restoration guide and have done tons of research online- this forum especially has alot of people way smarter than me- that have already helped and hopefully will when i run into stuff i cant figure myself. I was turned on to por-15 by my friend who is an expert ( owns own shop, built a 70 chevelle with 850 hp normal aspiration) I pulled the body off, stripped the car COMPLETELY, painted and put frame back together, put motor in, stripped and painted the underside of the car, and then a spot opened up at the body shop so i put the body back on and brought it to them where it has been for 14 months( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh) its finally done with paint but the bs bill was almost twice the quote so its there untill i finish paying for it then I'm back at it


----------

